# issues with pee pads & separation anxiety



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

hi - 

we just got a 7 month old female maltese (named asha) on saturday and i need some advice. when she first got here, she went right to the pee pad when she had to "go". she kept this up all of sunday, too. the pad is kept inside of her crate with the door open. today she has peed once on the pad, but all other times she has gone on the carpet (#1 & #2) - i'm not sure why her behaviour has changed? i praised her each time she went on the pee pads by giving her a treat and saying "good girl." i've tried putting some of her urine on a new pad in an attempt to encourage her. can anyone make some suggestions? 

also, she is very attached to me. my boyfriend and i tried to put her off the bed last night, and she was very upset - whimpering, pacing back and forth, and ultimately she had an accident right beside the bed. we were both frustrated about it. 

then today she jumped in the shower with me after whimpering for a few minutes. i didn't respond to her cries, but they wouldn't stop. when she jumped in the shower, it was so cute, but i just don't think it's good behaviour. she was so anxious that she couldn't even let me shower alone - surely this is a bad thing? 

what do you all suggest? i don't know how she could have separation anxiety after only two days, but she does. we haven't left her home alone yet and now i'm not sure what to do. i should also mention that we haven't scolded her or anything - not even when she goes on the carpet. i'm not sure if this is the right thing to do, but she's such a sensitive girl that i fear scolding her would do more harm than good. instead, i ignore her poor behaviour and praise her whenever she's a good girl. 

thanks in advance, 
c.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You've only had Asha for a few days and a period of adjustment is normal. Most dogs who are rehomed need a refresher course in potty training. As far as separation anxiety, yes, it's possible she has it - she may have come with it.

Try to remember that her whole world has been turned upside down. It is normal for her to be upset, confused about the rules in her new home, stressed and insecure.

I'd highly reccomend getting the book "Secondhand Dog" by Carol Lee Benjamin. It gives great insight into the mind of a dog who has been placed in a new home for whatever reason.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

You are correct that praising will do so much for making this little girl feel more at home. You must remember that she is in a whole new place...two days is nothing at all really. My Teddy is two years old and I remember him wanting to sleep with me also...this is what a maltese is all about really. They call them velcro dogs for a reason. Have you thought of letting her sleep with you. Teddy is happiest when he is touching me. 

If I sit on a chair - teddy sits on a chair, if I am in bed..teddy is in bed...and when he was younger he too wanted to come in the shower with me...he got over this one by the way but in the begining he wanted to know where I was at all times...he learned that I came out of the shower and he grew into a routine.

As for seperation anxiety...Teddy never had any. When I got him, I spent a month taking him to work with me and basically having him with me...and after the first month I had to start leaving him more at home...he did fine with this. He has never had seperation anxiety, but boy is he excited when I come home...he has the same reaction by the way if I am gone for 5 minutes or 5 hours. He loves me.

Patience is a very good thing for these little ones...as you said your little one is very sensitive...I think Maltese are the most sensitive animal there is.

Please ask us anything you want....there is always someone here that can help. 

Potty training I am sure will come back as she relaxes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

I finally realized that most people who own Malteses train them to go inside on pads,etc. We have never used them and have nothing against this procedure, but have you thought about potty training them to go outside with all the trouble you are having? We have had 2 Malts and both trained to go outside. Yes, it is a pain in bad weather, but they get use to it and learn to hold everything until we let them out, which is about every hour or hour and a half. If we go away for 8 hours, they are ok until we get home. If you are interested in how we trained them, please write.


----------



## cheryld (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks so much.









Yes, Asha sleeps with us at night. I think it's a natural thing for dogs as they're used to sleeping with their packs. Also, she's such a darling that we really couldn't deny her. The first night she slept with us, she was perfect. She went right to sleep, and never tried to jump off at all. It's like she knows exactly how to handle herself. She's so smart. 

As for her potty training and anxiety issues: she went on the puppy pad again tonight!!!! She had been trained to use them before, so it's quite natural for her - it's just that she had a few accidents. But when I saw her go on the pad just now, I quietly praised her and then went to the bathroom... and while I was in the other room, she used her pad again. I was so proud. I guess she just needs a bit more reassurance and patience. But I think she's back on track. 

And you're right about the anxiety issues. She's probably much more needy right now as she's learning the ways of her new home (and getting to know her two large feline brothers, who aren't "there" yet). I don't foresee it being a huge issue. I've read about a method that I will try tomorrow: get ready as you would normally, sit with her until she's calm, then leave for a few seconds. You continue to do this until you've reached 5 minutes, etc. I think she just needs to know that I'll be back. Same for the shower situation. 

*Thanks for all the reassurance and advice <3 * 

And to Richard: no, not interested. 




> You are correct that praising will do so much for making this little girl feel more at home. You must remember that she is in a whole new place...two days is nothing at all really. My Teddy is two years old and I remember him wanting to sleep with me also...this is what a maltese is all about really. They call them velcro dogs for a reason. Have you thought of letting her sleep with you. Teddy is happiest when he is touching me.
> 
> If I sit on a chair - teddy sits on a chair, if I am in bed..teddy is in bed...and when he was younger he too wanted to come in the shower with me...he got over this one by the way but in the begining he wanted to know where I was at all times...he learned that I came out of the shower and he grew into a routine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats on the new puppy.

Give her some time to adjust. She needs to get to know you and you to know her. She is only 7 months old...just a baby. Training takes along time and patience.

Lacey is trained to go both inside and outside. She has no problems with either, but she prefers to go outside, especially when it is nice outside. She doesn't like to get her paws wet so if it is wet outside she will run out to do number 2 but will use her pad to pee on.

Take your time. Lots of praise. Remember to watch her all the time and if you can't put her somewhere she is safe and has her pad, in case she needs to use it. 

It took us almost a year (Lacey was a little over a year) were we didn't have to worry about any accidents in the house. She was pretty good once she was about 10 months old but a little longer not to have an accident and to learn how to ask to go outside. Now she has a little dance she does and a certain bark. She will bite my husbands shoes or feet (very lightly) when she wants him to take her outside. For me she does a little dance, barks a little bark and goes and sits by the door.

It takes a lot of time and patience. Training school (courses) are great. It taught both Lacey and me how to communicate with each other.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad things are getting better. I think that the first few weeks, as stressful as they can be, are laying the groundwork for the future. I think all of the praise you're giving her will mean so much later on. Bella is four now, but when she was a puppy she would actually come and get me after using her pad so I would praise her, so it must work. I let Bella sleep with me too, though that's actually more of a comfort to me than it is her, I sleep tons better since Bella came along. Congrats on your puppy and welcome


----------

